# The end is coming! Enjoy it!



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2012)

I take this occasion to wish you all a great end of the world, friday, and a happy Christmas and new year 2013 after that. :clap::clap::clap:

Michel


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks.. Aaaaargh!!..


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha, some news stations are playing along and showing comets fall and 2,000F temps for Friday. 

Have you ever have seen the shows about the Mayan calendar? It says at the end of them that sciencetist don't know if they're actually reading it right. The world could have already ended!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 18, 2012)

I suppose every radio station worth its salt is playing R.E.M.'s "It's The End Of The World" several times a day, once every hour. 

It is interesting, the shear desperation a significant proportion of the populace has for the end of the world. But here is some good news: http://www.spectator.co.uk/the-week/leading-article/8789981/glad-tidings/ This was the best year EVER! On average. Personally, it wasn't all that wonderful but I'm optimistic for the new year.


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 18, 2012)

This whole ridiculous end-of-the-world-on-Dec-21-2012 thing was started by a couple of hippies high on mushrooms. How gullible and stupid can people be?


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 18, 2012)

First of all the Maya never said the world was going to end. It is merely the end of their long count calendar which measures our equivalent of an epoch. Presumably had their civilization not crumbled their stone carvers would have been busy making a new one. OK anthropologist will climb down from her soapbox before she gets a nosebleed!


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

quiltergal said:


> First of all the Maya never said the world was going to end. It is merely the end of their long count calendar which measures our equivalent of an epoch. Presumably had their civilization not crumbled their stone carvers would have been busy making a new one. OK anthropologist will climb down from her soapbox before she gets a nosebleed!


My inside scoop (there's a handful of Mayan shamans still around for comment) is end of the 5th "Sun" (5000 year cycle) and beginning of the 6th Sun.

So have your list of what you want to give up (or get rid of) on the night of the 21st, and be up with the sunrise on the 22 to greet the next big epoch.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually the Mayans stopped at this date because they assumed (knew?) by that time nothing would be worth keeping track of.... I'm sure in their opinion they were right.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2012)

I for one will be on a cruise ship to Aruba this Thursday. I saw "2012" and am happy to be on a boat- however, I will be worried if John Cusak is on the boat too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Actually the Mayans stopped at this date because they assumed (knew?) by that time nothing would be worth keeping track of.... I'm sure in their opinion they were right.



:wink::wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

actually the solar system will be crossing the plane of our galaxy on that date, so doomsday people say that at that exact instant everything will go kablooey because of galactic this and that... notwithstanding that as we got closer and closer to the big flat plane things would gradually be going kablooey and peak at that time, if that were an accurate premise.... sort of like all the planets lining up and causing weird tides

I told a co-worker that the government grant ran out for calendar-making and that was that (maybe he broke his or her chisel and couldn't afford a new one)

happy hanukkah, merry christmas, happy new year, and anything else that is a good well-wishing thing at this time of year (happy pre-tax preparation time  )


----------



## nikv (Dec 18, 2012)

My calendar ends on December 31st of each year. Then I go out and get another one. :wink: And any fan of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy will be spending it at Milliway's.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2012)

quiltergal said:


> First of all the Maya never said the world was going to end. It is merely the end of their long count calendar which measures our equivalent of an epoch. Presumably had their civilization not crumbled their stone carvers would have been busy making a new one. OK anthropologist will climb down from her soapbox before she gets a nosebleed!


:clap: and :rollhappy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually, our calculations of where the Mayan calendar should end were off....it actually ended a few months or so ago. So, if this is how existence is after the end of the world, can't say I have that many complaints....


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Actually, our calculations of where the Mayan calendar should end were off....it actually ended a few months or so ago. So, if this is how existence is after the end of the world, can't say I have that many complaints....



I don't see any difference myself... between the old and the new world except for more humans


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> notwithstanding that as we got closer and closer to the big flat plane things would gradually be going kablooey and peak at that time, if that were an accurate premise....



So you are saying it is an accurate premise?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

gonewild said:


> So you are saying it is an accurate premise?



nope; things going kablooey and things just being generally stinky aren't really equal imho

you'll know general kablooey when you'll see it, because it won't look like anything else you've seen before


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> nope; things going kablooey and things just being generally stinky aren't really equal imho
> 
> you'll know general kablooey when you'll see it, because it won't look like anything else you've seen before



What percentage of people have to be affected to reach the level of kablooey?
For sure there are some groups of people that are seeing kablooey as opposed to stinky. 

I'm thinking the Mayans tried to Id the point where stinky started to trend into the kablooey. There must be a revised calendar that timelined the kablooey period? (even the great flood lasted more than a calendar month)


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

nikv said:


> My calendar ends on December 31st of each year. Then I go out and get another one. :wink: And any fan of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy will be spending it at Milliway's.



I hope you have your towel handy!


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2012)

Giddy up!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2012)

lol i'm having fun with this thread, but my brain cells have shut down for the night and i've got nuthin'


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> but my brain cells have shut down for the night and i've got nuthin'



Damn, 49.5 hours early!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 19, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> ...and i've got nuthin'



Oh, I got plenty of nothing, 
And nothing`s plenty for me. 
I got no car, I got no mule, I got no misery. 
The folks with plenty of plenty 
(They`ve) Got a lock on the door 
Afraid somebody`s gonna rob them 
While they`s out (a) making more - 
What for? 
(I got plenty of nothing from Porgy and Bess)

Hey, this is a silly thread, so why not?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 19, 2012)

I love Gershwin. I could hear the song as I read it. You should listen to Rebecca Luker singing The Man I Love. Very hard to find though.
Guess what! I found it on U Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HILQ7hrJ2w


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, the intricate science of kablooey and stinky made easy to understand!!!! Love it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

Last night I was watching some hokkum aboutthe magnetic poles switching ,,Blah, blah, blah.. Clear and Sunny, and no tremors in NYC. 2 more days, make you reckoning with your Maker!!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I'll pull out all those old expensive wines and start drinking them. Won't have a use for them after the end if the world, lol...


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> I think I'll pull out all those old expensive wines and start drinking them. Won't have a use for them after the end if the world, lol...



Unless the Mayan calendar actually marked the date when all grape vines mysteriously died.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL... So true!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 19, 2012)

Nuthin? Nothing's better than Nuthin, when done in this song-

Monday, Nothing
Tuesday, Nothing
Wednesday and Thursday, nothing
Friday, nothing
Saturday, nothing
Sunday a little more nothing.....
Repeat in Yiddish
Repeat in Spanish

RIP Tuli Kupferberg......I'm glad I had a chance to meet him.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

*Goodbye all Earthlings*

I am Gillysliddark of the planet Nibiru. You are all doomed Earthings. You have been warned.

The weather forecast for the week of December 16th...







Get out your SPF 5,000,000,000


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I am Gillysliddark of the planet Nibiru. You are all doomed Earthings. You have been warned.
> 
> The weather forecast for the week of December 16th...
> 
> ...



*No RAIN on the weekend!!!!!*


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2012)

hey we played porgy and bess in high school jazz band! (I played trumpet)

so the white for our white christmas is going to be volcanic ash?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Gone wild, that's hilarious!!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 20, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> I think I'll pull out all those old expensive wines and start drinking them. Won't have a use for them after the end if the world, lol...



That may not work out as well as you think. 

A friend was cleaning out his parent's place and had to dispose of a large venerable wine collection. The bottles looked tatty and there was nothing of any real value so we started opening them... Not a single good tasting wine in the whole lot. All had gone bad or were well on the way. Rather die believing they are good wines than find out otherwise. ity:

Good to see there is no rain predicted for the weekend. That would be such a let down. :clap:

See you all tomorrow... for the last time :sob:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> See you all tomorrow... for the last time :sob:




Or see us for the first time! 
:evil:

OH WAIT...wrong smilie...

:noangel:
There that one is better.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I am Gillysliddark of the planet Nibiru. You are all doomed Earthings. You have been warned.
> 
> The weather forecast for the week of December 16th...



Great find Kyushu. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe I'll get some EOW sex tonight!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning has broken in this part of the world, December 21, 2012 and I'm happy to report no sightings of rouge planets, UFOs, large spacial anomalies, or odd weather. There may have been a pole shift, but if it occurred, it was gentle and harmonious. Weather forecast for today is light rain with a high of 8 C. Not my favorite, but nothing out of the ordinary either! 

But who knows. Maybe Nibiru isn't set to strike until the sun hits Mayan shores.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> But who knows. Maybe Nibiru isn't set to strike until the sun hits Mayan shores.



Yeah must go by the Mayan's location. After all at that time the earth was flat and their calendar only covered events that could possibly happen in the real world.

Actually since the Earth became round it may have screwed up the entire calendar anyway. So who knows when the actual event will happen?


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Yeah must go by the Mayan's location. After all at that time the earth was flat and their calendar only covered events that could possibly happen in the real world.
> 
> Actually since the Earth became round it may have screwed up the entire calendar anyway. So who knows when the actual event will happen?



I only thought it was a small segment of Western civilization that thought the world was flat.

Probably the same segment that can't interpret the Mayan calandar.oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 20, 2012)

actually the last words on the calendar mean "been there, done that...", so they decided that since the world would be passe it wouldn't be worth acknowledging it's existence any longer


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

NYEric, lol....


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> I only thought it was a small segment of Western civilization that thought the world was flat.
> 
> Probably the same segment that can't interpret the Mayan calandar.oke:



It was only a small segment that thought it mattered what shape the world was. Round or flat does not seem to make much difference. Except thinking about it.... things have been going downhill since it became round.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> actually the last words on the calendar mean "been there, done that...", so they decided that since the world would be passe it wouldn't be worth acknowledging it's existence any longer



Or perhaps it says "Sold Out"?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

ROFL!!!

Seriously people!!!!! Don't you know the end is near?!!!! Drink up and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> Seriously people!!!!! Don't you know the end is near?!!!! Drink up and enjoy!!!!!



UHHH..... We have been drinking, can't you tell?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!! I guess I should have known!!!! Don't forget to share your Vodka with your orchids now!!!! Supposed to be awesome for them, and you!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> LMFAO!!!!! I guess I should have known!!!! Don't forget to share your Vodka with your orchids now!!!! Supposed to be awesome for them, and you!!!!



Orchids are all juiced up on "corn" feeling no pain... I don't want them to suffer in the end.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 21, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> Seriously people!!!!! Don't you know the end is near?!!!! Drink up and enjoy!!!!!



Not been doing much drinking... but I did go out for Mexican food last night at a little place called San Julian. First time eating Mexican. I had Tacos Dorados and it was MAGNIFICENT! If the world doesn't end later today I will certainly go back to try more off the menu.

Pity I never made it to the Italian place for dessert. There were still several items I hadn't tried yet. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

Is it over yet!?!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, from my lab movie I can see a good deal of Cape Town has been enveloped by a thick fog but that is probably just the weather, not some Mayan atmospheric contrivance bent at destroying humanity.

Seems the doom-sayers were wrong again... How disappointing. Work on Monday. :sob:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody out there?....Hello.....Anybody????


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

_"...skrrrrrk..Commander there seems to be some transmission on the old pre-disaster world wide web communication lines. Survivors perhaps?! Poor bastards!!..." _


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody out there?....Hello.....Anybody????


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

Are you all still here!?  
I was going to go by e-spice's and Dot's places to pick over the remaining phrags after the Apocalypse!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Are you all still here!?
> I was going to go by e-spice's and Dot's places to pick over the remaining phrags after the Apocalypse!



CRAP! I guess we will have to work together. You can have everything East of the Mississippi River.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 21, 2012)

Houston we've got a problem.........


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

Rofl!!!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually had a great day at work today.

Cheers!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

Clark said:


> Actually had a great day at work today.
> 
> Cheers!



The Mayans predicted Clark's Great Day!
(Not even Clark expected the event)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 21, 2012)

I love this thread!

What I don't get is that if people believed this Mayan calendar/ end of the world thing, why don't they believe in all the Mayan gods and believe the things the Mayans believed.


----------



## nikv (Dec 21, 2012)

^ ^

Just think of all those people who spent millions of dollars on missile silos that they've converted to bomb shelters. The guys who were set to last through the Apocalypse. Wonder what the after market value is now?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

Fair point, lol... Well, guess my response would be as a friend of mine used to jokingly say, "You just can't fix stupid."

Seriously though, my best guess would be to say its like a lot of things in various societies. We pick and choose what we want to learn from other societies/cultures to suit our purposes (whatever they may be) and leave the rest behind. Example, I love authentic Chinese and Japanese food, and while I don't dispute nor understand the Yin Yang philosophy of foods, I don't have intentions of learning it either. I know.... Shame on me... I probably really should.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> What I don't get is that if people believed this Mayan calendar/ end of the world thing, why don't they believe in all the Mayan gods and believe the things the Mayans believed.



Uhh.. perhaps because Human sacrifices are illegal in most states?
Not to mention the Walmart quit carrying Magic Mushrooms.
:wink:


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

LOL.... So true as well!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> What I don't get is that if people believed this Mayan calendar/ end of the world thing, why don't they believe in all the Mayan gods and believe the things the Mayans believed.



A serious answer for your question....

Many people in the world do believe in the ancient concepts. There aren't many Mayans alive now that have the true actual knowledge and the ones that do do not share it. They don't share it because non-believers don't want to hear it and react badly to the ideas.

We don't really know what the ancient Mayas believed or what Gods they worshiped. All we know is what some modern researchers interpret what they think was written. No real proof that what they say is written is what the ancient people believed or knew.

All around the world native peoples still believe in things our modern society thinks are just silly stories. But to those people the idea that the Mayan's could have known the world would end today is very real.

I'm not talking about people that run around saying the world will end on a calendar date i'm trying to point directly at your question about people not believing in all the "Gods" and stuff. Many people do, here is an example...Schools closed in Peru just in case!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Are you all still here!?
> I was going to go by e-spice's and Dot's places to pick over the remaining phrags after the Apocalypse!





gonewild said:


> CRAP! I guess we will have to work together. You can have everything East of the Mississippi River.


Nobody ever said which time-zone the end was coming. Here in EST you have 11 minutes to fight me off...:fight:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 22, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Uhh.. perhaps because Human sacrifices are illegal in most states?
> Not to mention the Walmart quit carrying Magic Mushrooms.
> :wink:



MOST states!?! You mean some states allow it? :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Nobody ever said which time-zone the end was coming. Here in EST you have 11 minutes to fight me off...:fight:



The correct timezone is MST. We tend to call it "Mountain Standard Time" but it really stands for "Mayan Standard Time".

But the real issue is we don't know how or if they used Daylight Savings Time or not. Then there is the issue of which direction did they leap years?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> MOST states!?! You mean some states allow it? :rollhappy:



Seems like it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2012)

gonewild said:


> The correct timezone is MST. We tend to call it "Mountain Standard Time" but it really stands for "Mayan Standard Time".
> 
> But the real issue is we don't know how or if they used Daylight Savings Time or not. Then there is the issue of which direction did they leap years?


:rollhappy:
It's 12:20 am, Dec. 22 and I'm still here (and so are my Phrags...)


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy:
> It's 12:20 am, Dec. 22 and I'm still here (and so are my Phrags...)



Can you check to see if Mexico is still there?
I would but it's too cold outside.
:wink:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 22, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> What I don't get is that if people believed this Mayan calendar/ end of the world thing, why don't they believe in all the Mayan gods and believe the things the Mayans believed.



I give a lot of thought to such questions and my conclusion, from reading loads of literature and questioning their premises, is that people believe what they want to believe. Its that simple. 

I know people who hold mutually exclusive ideas and practice both as if they are true without any difficulty. The conflict is simply ignored because they want to ignore, or rather, because they want to behave as they do and those beliefs enable them to do so.

Why people want to believe in the end the world is very interesting to me. I look forward to the Rapture (some days more than others) but I still want the sun to rise tomorrow. I believe there will be a tomorrow and can't understand why someone would want to believe there won't.

This has been a very entertaining thread and I'm clad we can look forward to Christmas---or rather all the yummy food! I don't care much for the idea of Christianized-pagan-holiday-bunk but the food is good.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

Yup, still here and it's Saturday morning. Too cold to check on my neighbors so their on their own... LOL...


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2012)

The morning light has arrived, so we know there is still light.

It rained all night....
A little worried because it "Never rains in California".

Do we know for sure the world will end in heat and fire or will it be a flood?

OH MY! What shall we do?......

coffee.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2012)

no coffee for me.

actually it was interesting hearing a complete or at least in-depth historical collection of how many christmas traditions came to be; for example in goth times every so few years certain tribal 'people' would execute slaves and toss their various parts onto special oak trees to appease the nature gods or some such thing (ew, pretty brutal). a father or priest saw this and condemned the practice so at some point they started putting pretty things on evergreens (not without great reluctance at first, however)

christmas was not really celebrated like it was today, easter was much more important. there was never any real ballyhoo (puritans tried to outlaw the drunken celebrations at christmastime for quieter pursuits) until department stores in the 1800's sometime started making big displays and such with camels, wise men and all that just to create more of a stir for people to buy more goods (which they have continued to do with reckless abandon).

saint nicholas was actually a brother/priest who vehemently spoke out against those who verbally negated the deity of christ

I heard that the mayans and their calendar were simply at the end of one age and it was the beginning of the other. People who like to believe in things which cause people to run around in panic, ended up amending the general story that the 'world might end', because that is so much more dramatic and all and of course has better ratings and will sell more copy/draw more hits on websites. Some people (like pointed out above) have deep superstition and are easily panicked, and seem to want to live in a near-state of panic all of the time. these sorts of people love to watch the news all the time, and become hysterical and seem to enjoy it somehow. others just don't have general knowledge of how things really work, so don't really know if something could be true or not, and of course if so many people are jumping up and down in fear, then there 'just might' be some truth to it (?) for them (and no negatives towards these people, just that they don't know and that makes them open to incorrect assumptions). some people just like to spread tall, fearful tales and sit back and watch while others run around like chicken little, just because it makes them feel like they have power to influence others to react like that

I would rather spread knowledge so that others can grow/flower better orchids, and post them here so that we all can enjoy! (also like to share recipes so that we can all enjoy goodies  )


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

Did some one say "goodies"?! Bring them on my friend!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7203

I also have some rhubarb blueberry cream cake (topped with oatmeal/brown sugar crisp) in the refrigerator, awaiting dinner day after christmas with relatives (if it survives that long) mmmmmm


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my!!! That's a lot of goodies I'm going to have to try now that world did not end! Thanks for the link!

Now I'm off to marinate a lobster in a ginger, scallion and sesame oil marinade for steaming later tonight!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> Oh my!!! That's a lot of goodies I'm going to have to try now that world did not end! Thanks for the link!
> 
> Now I'm off to marinate a lobster in a ginger, scallion and sesame oil marinade for steaming later tonight!!!



welcome! hmmmmm, i've never purchased and cooked my own lobster before but that sounds good. maybe I can do it with shrimp (though won't be as good)

btw, the pineapple zucchini bread is really good, and the chocolate zucchini bread is excellent, especially if you mix dark cacao and semi-sweet chips into the bread :drool:


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW, the breads made my mouth drool, lol...

I bet you could steam the shrimp just as easily. It's really not hard to do lobster or shrimp! In fact, think I may post the recipe now!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> I also have some rhubarb blueberry cream cake (topped with oatmeal/brown sugar crisp) in the refrigerator, awaiting dinner day after christmas with relatives (if it survives that long) mmmmmm


Does that ever sound good!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2012)

it's pretty easy too. take a yellow box cake mix, make according to instructions and put into greased pan, put in 4 cups rhubarb (original recipe) or 3 cups rhubarb and 2 cups blueberries, pour a half-pint of cream over the top (and extra cover top with a mix of oatmeal, butter, a little flour and brown sugar, mixed together by hand) and if no extra topping, sprinkle 3/4 cup sugar over the top (1/4 cup or less if using crumb topping). bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour at 350F or until done, store in refrigerator


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 23, 2012)

Now that sounds heavenly!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> it's pretty easy too. take a yellow box cake mix, make according to instructions and put into greased pan, put in 4 cups rhubarb (original recipe) or 3 cups rhubarb and 2 cups blueberries, pour a half-pint of cream over the top (and extra cover top with a mix of oatmeal, butter, a little flour and brown sugar, mixed together by hand) and if no extra topping, sprinkle 3/4 cup sugar over the top (1/4 cup or less if using crumb topping). bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour at 350F or until done, store in refrigerator


OK -- next rhubarb season, I'm trying this. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

Charles, when are you coming down so I can get you some lobster tails??


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 24, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> ...Some people (like pointed out above) have deep superstition and are easily panicked...



I would argue that its most people and that it is an irrational faith more than superstition. I would go further as to define "irrational faith" as applying beliefs beyond their strict definition---much like Christians who handle rattlesnakes because Luke writes that the Apostles will be bitten and stung and not die. Are these Christians designated Apostles? Or, my personal favorite, acolytes of Atheism who claim that Science will explain everything as if Science had a voice of its own and isn't simply the theory (and conjecture) churned out by human beings with biased points of view. A central tenet in the Philosophy of Science is that people _will make_ mistakes (no might make mistakes but will make mistakes) and it is useful to go back and recheck the data and retest the theory. Unless human beings suddenly become perfect science can't explain everything, ever... but this irrational faith in Science is now about as rampant as the faith that Jesus Christ was born on the 25th of December.

My gripe with Christmas isn't that its just one day and the next day is like the Christmas never happened. The only worthy idea is the one espoused by the Muppets in _The Muppet Christmas Carol_ song "It Feels Like Christmas":


> It is the season of the heart
> A special time of caring
> The ways of love made clear
> And it is the season of the spirit
> ...



The point of any religious holiday should be to enforce a positive behavior, not to simply have a party.

That rhubarb cakes sounds great. I wonder if I can find any locally?

So, Merry Christmas and make it last all year!


----------



## Marc (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone and all the best wishes for 2013.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Charles, when are you coming down so I can get you some lobster tails??



I don't really know or have a time right now when I would be in the area. What's the occasion?

If you can find rhubarb in south africa, the cake recipe is very easy  I don't think you'll find the cake itself anywhere for sale though since I don't know anything about anything there, maybe you could


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2012)

No occasion. Next time you're in the area or meeting clark I'll go to Chinatown and get a bunch of tails!!! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2012)

that sounds like incentive to have a job interview in the area!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 28, 2012)

Bad news. Seems Isaac Newton predicts the end of the world as being in 2060: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-462880/The-world-end-2060-according-Newton.html . He doesn't give a specific date so there is still an element of surprise. Charlemagne was crowned Emperor on 2 December 25, 800 so it looks like another December end of the world. How neat that is coincides with the winter solstice (Julian Calendar, I wonder if Isaac allowed for that?).

I like the statement "Luckily for modern scientists in awe of his achievements, Newton based this figure on religion rather than reasoning." Looking at all the math scrawled at the bottom of the page these seems to have been a lot of reasoning to this number. Like any logical argument there are seven propositions building to the conclusion. Seems journalists no longer know what the word "reasoning" means. Its the premise, not the reasoning, that is important.

I hope we can pick up this thread in 2060. I should be past 80 by then and may not remember the looming end of the world. Some more bad news: for those who missed Halley's Comet in 1986, it will be back in 2061 so there will be no second chance.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2012)

Newton's calculations were based on a static universe, one that didn't change. As smart as he was, he didn't know about the expanding universe. So his calculations are probably off by a few billion years. As for Halley's comet, if I remember well, it was seen mostly in the southern hemisphere, so I didn't see it and I won't in 2061 or so, unless I can make it to 115 years old and assuming my age has not made me blind by then. Those figures don't look good for me.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 28, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Newton's calculations were based on a static universe, one that didn't change.



Yip, there you go, its the premise which makes all the difference.

Shiva, with the advances in medicine we may all make it to 115! In fact, my job is finding ways to do that. If I can increase the lifespan of my fish by 42% then maybe I get it right for people. That would get 50% of the population to at least 110. You just need to make sure you are in the surviving 50% and the other 5 years may be attainable.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my... Though I'd think at some point I'd want to go as I would never understand the new technology. Heck, I'm having issues now with some of it, but the neighbors 5 year old can fix it all!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2012)

yes, but ask the youngster to turn on the record player and they'll look at you like....  there's always something somebody knows and doesn't know, and technology isn't what makes a civilization or a people great (or at least bearable)


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> Yip, there you go, its the premise which makes all the difference.
> 
> Shiva, with the advances in medicine we may all make it to 115! In fact, my job is finding ways to do that. If I can increase the lifespan of my fish by 42% then maybe I get it right for people. That would get 50% of the population to at least 110. You just need to make sure you are in the surviving 50% and the other 5 years may be attainable.



And if I can make it to 115, why not 200 or 300? Keep it up Tyrone. Maybe I will settle on Mars after all. And I might even still have time to find a wife younger than me.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2012)

wasn't there a sci-fi book or short story sometime long ago called, 'no women on mars' ? :rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2012)

OK. I'll go to Venus then. They're very ''hot'' there.oke:


----------

